# Harper Machine & Manufacturing Tires



## Steve-O (Feb 12, 2010)

Can someone post some photos of their Harper tires?  I'd like to see what they look like.  What colors do they come in?


----------



## sm2501 (Feb 13, 2010)

As far as I know, they only come in black, but do come in 1-1/2" and 1-3/4" widths.


----------



## JOEL (Feb 13, 2010)

Here's a picture of a Harper tire.


----------



## rustyspoke66 (Feb 13, 2010)

Here is a set I had on a 28" Colson.


----------



## jmagruder10 (Feb 14, 2010)

How much do they cost ?


----------



## Rus Tea (Feb 14, 2010)

In December I was quoted $110.00 each which included shipping


----------



## DonChristie (Feb 15, 2010)

Daily rider. Tires are sweet!


----------



## Stefan Larsson (Mar 9, 2010)

Is the Harper rubber a tubular tire ? and does it fit to a rim with the dimension 630mm x 30mm ?


----------



## 66TigerCat (Mar 9, 2010)

They are closer to 622mm.


----------



## Stefan Larsson (Mar 12, 2010)

I am not able to reach the company Harper Machine and manufacturing in Dunbar WV, i would be very gretaful if someone have the companies faxnumber or even better their e-mail adress 
/ Stefan Larsson


----------



## pelletman (Mar 12, 2010)

They have no email and I don't think they have a fax number.  You have to call them, and send them a check.  No paypal, no credit cards


----------



## LHJ (Oct 4, 2010)

The telephone number is: 304-768-1147. The owner is Cliff Eary. They are great tires.


----------



## Robert Dean (Apr 13, 2011)

Hi All,
  I am Robert Dean and worked at Harper Machine,Dunbar,WV. Do to the economy Clift has closed the doors. I have gotten the molds to the tires and am planning to make them in the near future. I can be reached at A50CROSLEYTRK@aol.com. Subject: Tires


----------



## bricycle (Apr 13, 2011)

Welcome Robert.
Not sure if Harper advertized here, but I think there is a real need for singletubes here. Keep the pricing real and offer PayPal, and watch what happens.
I know I sure am in need of tires!
bri.


----------



## Talewinds (Apr 13, 2011)

Yes, let me echo Bricycle, KEEP THE PRICING REAL, and offer Paypal, you will sell a lot of tires.
Probably 9 out of 10 motorbikes out there are unridable right now strictly because of unusable or non-existent tires.


----------



## bud poe (Apr 13, 2011)

It's always hard to hear about a small business being forced to close it's doors, but I'm glad your making the most out of a tough situation.  Hope you're ready to ship some tires!  Can I suggest looking into doing all reds and all whites?  I agree with the others, accept paypal and try to be competitive in your pricing. 
Welcome to the CABE and keep us informed on your progress...


----------



## kunzog (Apr 14, 2011)

I never dealt with Harper, tried to once,  a while back as I was getting some bikes ready for a movie production. I needed 8 single tube tires ASAP and they would only take a check so guess what? Memory Lane got my business as usual. Offer a good product at a good price with good service and you will get sales.


----------



## DonChristie (Apr 14, 2011)

Welcome Robert! I bought a set last year from you two. I cant tell you how many times I gave out your telephone number. Definately get email, paypal and even a web page. I tried to call you guys a few months ago, no luck. I will PM you.
Thanks, Don


----------



## bud poe (Apr 14, 2011)

Blogspots are free and easy to set up and can act as a very basic website.  In todays world you can do some great marketing for very little cost by merely getting creative.  I for one hope you take this opportunity to promote a much needed product and getting involved here is a great place to start.  Good luck and hope to be getting some tires from you soon!
Bud


----------

